# pergola



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i need to build a 10' X 12' pergola out front of my place, well i really dont need to but wife wants one for shade, im in the arizona desert area, temps to 125 and mostly dry. figured id use treated 4" X 4" for supports, maybe a 4" X 6" front but my concern is for the top, id like to get some shade from it and was thinking 1' spacing and 2" X 6". think ill get any shade from this setup also with a 10' span will, or should, i block every couple of feet to keep them from twisting. and do you think i can get away with df for the 4" X 6" s and the 2" X 6" s. they will be painted.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are putting it in the ground pressure treated would be IMO your best choice for your post. As far as staying straight doug fir. 2x6 rafters on 2' centers and 2x2 lattice on 12" centers, if that's not enough shade then you can add more on 6" centers between the 12".


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

ok. i also have to span across the front of 12'. from what ive read i might need a 2" X 10" for that, figured i might put one on each side of the front post. at least i saw one like that. or could i get away with a 2" X 8" on that width without worrying about it sagging in the middle.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

A 2x8 on each side of your post should be just fine, there's really no weight factor there to worry about.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i bought 2" X 10", ill see how it looks. nice to know that i can rip them down to 2" X 8" if i feel it necessary.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey hotrod351 sounds like you are building a wonderful pergola! I can help with the shade concerns.

We built a pergola using 1’ spacing on the top layer. Since we are in the great state of Georgia (hot and humid to 100+ in the summer), we used a simple reed fence spread out over the top layer of lattice cross beams. The product is sold as a natural fencing or screening solution. It was cut to size and stapled / nailed down flat so you could not see it from the outer edges. It provided a cool, shaded area beneath inside the pergola. It survived the rain, heat, and humidity. Sitting under the pergola was enjoyable and the reed fencing allowed light to permeate through. Home improvement centers sell the reed and bamboo fencing / screening product. 

Best wishes and thank you for making your wife a lovely pergola!


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

the problem with that product is that it wont last. our hot sun will destroy it in a few years and the winds we get, at certain times of the year, will tear it apart. they have a really heavy duty lattice but its pricey.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

hotrod351 said:


> they have a really heavy duty lattice but its pricey.


 
Run spaced 1x2's perpendicular on top of your joists. :smile:


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

this is what i have.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job hotrod, it's a good thing you did'nt rip the 2x10's down to 2x8 from the looks of the sun coming in under there.:thumbsup:


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks, i thought about ripping them down to 2" X 8", figure there really 2" X 9", but glad i didnt.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I saw a pergola once that had the top beams attached with a thick dowel rod "pin" on each side which allowed the homeowner to rotate them so the top would close, creating all kinds of shade.

I'm thinking there was a single board that ran perpendicular to these beams and by pulling it left or right it would open and close the top.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well thats the thing about a pergola, you can let your imagination run wild. you could use wooden dowels at every joint, notch it at every point, and so on and so on. if i was retired and had nothing else to do i would of spent more time on detail, but im happy on how it turned out, and its done, on to the next project.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am going to build one and attach one of those sun shade sail thingys underneath. Just like the reed screem mentioned above. Seems like any outdoor fabric would work. Something removable in case I want more light. Like in the winter.(we get plenty of snow here). I will post pics when done


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

you have me thinking designing woman and im thinking about one that will roll up to hang down the front.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

this looks like it might work.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey hotrod351 - this is a beautiful structure! I hope your wife loves it. 

For your custom size, check out sources for exterior fabric from Coolaroo, Sunbrella, awning companies, and local outside fabric suppliers. You should be able to find your color choice. Make sure that there is a warranty against UV degradation (several years). The fabrics should be durable, easy to clean, and easy to install.

Keep us posted!


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks designing woman, yeah lowes and home depot have the coolaroo shades at a good price.


----------

